# help me figure out my results?



## Kumo (Mar 3, 2015)

So I got a recent test done by an endocrinologist. However, I only found out I got them because I happened to check the website where the information got stored (didn't get a Doctor's call, so I have no idea how to interpret them). Wanna help me out?

Part 1: https://scontent-ord1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpf1/v/t1.0-9/11923243_1478055349184412_3355944417729334590_n.jpg?oh=3664e5e2078cb4d6916f87abdea379c3&oe=563B3235

Part 2: https://scontent-ord1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xtf1/v/t1.0-9/11870709_1478055345851079_7016055074364893218_n.jpg?oh=65e0c1db062d17698e055dbd7440be74&oe=5642DE31

Part 3: https://scontent-ord1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xtp1/v/t1.0-9/11220919_1478055352517745_8323011176861543565_n.jpg?oh=4be87a8967d1532e3e9994558d612c39&oe=56750364

Part 4: https://scontent-ord1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xtp1/v/t1.0-9/11220919_1478055352517745_8323011176861543565_n.jpg?oh=4be87a8967d1532e3e9994558d612c39&oe=56750364

Part 5: https://scontent-ord1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xtp1/v/t1.0-9/11892126_1478055335851080_6734400844861865335_n.jpg?oh=64cfee371e926efbae4ffe1816afc734&oe=56378CF9


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

What stands out most to me is your Vitamin D result. It's very, very low, and barely in range. Several members here have said that low vitamin D mimics hypothyroid symptoms.

How do you feel?


----------



## Kumo (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm tired,chronically. I wake up, I'm good for maybe 2-3 hours, and then I want to sleep again until it's like 6-8 PM, then I'm awake until about midnight-2 AM (depending on my energy levels). Then I wanna sleep until 9-11 AM (depending on energy I suppose).


----------



## fttfbass (Jan 8, 2014)

Your B12 is also quite low. Usually, it's recommended to get that closer to 900.

Recommendations on vitamin D vary, but you'd probably feel quite a bit better if you got that in the 60-80 range.


----------



## Kumo (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm beginning to take the multivitamin gummy 1-a-day to try to help me out to see if that can help raise my levels


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I think you're going to need more than a multivitamin to get that D level up. I was able to raise mine from the 40s to the 60s, but I have to take D3 5,000iu daily in order to do that.


----------



## fttfbass (Jan 8, 2014)

To echo what Jenny said above, a multivitamin isn't going to do much.

I took a prescription of 50,000IU D2 weekly for 12 weeks and my levels went from 21 to 62. I now take 5,000IU of D3 daily to maintain my levels. You'd probably want to take 5,000IU of D3 daily and retest in a couple months.

As far as your B12 goes, you'd probably want to take 5,000mcg daily for awhile to get those levels up. Methylcobalamin is the type usually recommended for B12 since it absorbs better than other types.


----------



## Kumo (Mar 3, 2015)

I can see if I can get over the counter stuff to help boost it as well. I was going to call the endo to have him explain the results further...but I forgot to do it... T_T so hopefully I can remember tomorrow


----------



## Kumo (Mar 3, 2015)

*i know it's double post but...*

Doc says my lab results were "normal", but I honestly want a second opinion. I'm thinking of taking my results to my college clinic and see if I can get one of the nurses to help me out with interpretting them because people in thyroid groups are saying that my D and B12 were super low....which is clearly not "normal" :l


----------

